# Governor Of New York State Wants More Precise Virus Statistic From Hospitals



## WhatInThe (Jan 4, 2022)

The governor of New York state wants more precise virus statics from hospitals/hospitalizations. She wants the statistics to reflect or distinguish between a positive covid patient admitted for being sick with the virus and a patient who tested positive but was admitted for something else and is asymptomatic.

https://nypost.com/2022/01/03/hochul-orders-clearer-accounting-of-covid-cases-in-hospitals/


----------



## Jeni (Jan 4, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> The governor of New York state wants more precise virus statics from hospitals/hospitalizations. She wants the statistics to reflect or distinguish between a positive covid patient admitted for being sick with the virus and a patient who tested positive but was admitted for something else and is asymptomatic.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2022/01/03/hochul-orders-clearer-accounting-of-covid-cases-in-hospitals/


honestly .........better information is what has been missing and our data will be worthless for future study 
Some states fixed issues such as died WITH instead of died FROM.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 4, 2022)

The UK published stats on this issue from sometime last month if I'm remembering correctly.  It would definitely be helpful from an epidemiological standpoint to have the stats on how many admissions are due to severe Covid-19 infections and how many are hospitalized for other things and just happen to test positive.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 4, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> The UK published stats on this issue from sometime last month if I'm remembering correctly.  It would definitely be helpful from an epidemiological standpoint to have the stats on how many admissions are due to severe Covid-19 infections and how many are hospitalized for other things and just happen to test positive.


seems a little late but better late then never for clear records for future study etc.


----------



## rgp (Jan 4, 2022)

Jeni said:


> honestly .........better information is what has been missing and our data will be worthless for future study
> Some states fixed issues such as died WITH instead of died FROM.




 My neighbor nurses that live on each side of me,  state that the hospitals they work for used the term FROM allot ..... in the begining. When of course WITH was the more accurate.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 4, 2022)

I am sick of the news reporting on increasing Omicron infections instead of reporting on how many actual hospitalizations or deaths have resulted from it.  The new variant could be a severe variant of the common cold.  I truly believe that hospitalizations and deaths are still the result of the Delta variant.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 4, 2022)

Not a bad idea.


----------



## RFW (Jan 4, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I am sick of the news reporting on increasing Omicron infections instead of reporting on how many actual hospitalizations or deaths have resulted from it.  The new variant could be a severe variant of the common cold.  I truly believe that hospitalizations and deaths are still the result of the Delta variant.


You see a lot of news segments being "sponsored by Pfizer" and the likes. There's no unbiased mainstream media anymore.
I'm still glad that there are places in the states that at least have some common sense. Over here in Canada, they're very trigger happy when it comes to lockdowns.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 7, 2022)

https://news.yahoo.com/data-york-differentiates-between-patients-213613061.html

Half of NYC Covid Hospitalizations Were Admitted for Other Reasons, State Data Shows​
"While there are 11,548 New Yorkers hospitalized who have tested positive for Covid, only 6,620 were admitted as a result of Covid or complications from the disease. That means that 43 percent of those counted were admitted for reasons believed to be unrelated to the coronavirus.

In New York City, 51 percent of those considered to be hospitalized with Covid were for reasons other than the virus itself."

This is quite a different picture then saying all are Covid"


----------



## Jeni (Jan 8, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I am sick of the news reporting on increasing Omicron infections instead of reporting on how many actual hospitalizations or deaths have resulted from it.  The new variant could be a severe variant of the common cold.  I truly believe that hospitalizations and deaths are still the result of the Delta variant.


I tried looking it up but had little luck but as you see basic clinics or testing sites they swab and the antigen test takes like 20 minutes to say yes or no ..... not which one. 
The test does not differentiate what variant so where are those numbers coming from?  

I would imagine you would need to cultivate ( days in a lab) enough virus on every swab.... to test to see what variant it is.  

I am assuming they might be taking numbers from hospitalizations and projecting .... 
example 100 patients 40 % delta / 60 % omni so they report that as a mirror of general public .... home tests do not even get reported etc.


----------



## win231 (Jan 8, 2022)

Fear is needed to sell vaccines & drugs.
Exaggeration & lies are needed to sell fear.
I'm still looking for those refrigerated meat trucks they said they brought to hospital parking lots to store "stacks of bodies" of Covid victims when they "ran out of room at morgues."


----------



## Jeni (Jan 9, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/walensky-dodges-many-u-covid-171416244.html

CDC director either does not HAVE the correct DATA ........or the breakdown may not hold up the shaky fear machine.

I understand many have passed and many have lost someone that is very sad.
When you see the Numbers....... now being reported in NY hospitals of up to 50 percent in hospital with conditions other then covid but test positive for covid. it paints a picture different then the fear media

For the future for our children and grandchildren .. for study  the data NEEDS to be correct. 
I am sick of our public servants get away with hiding data .... exaggerating data  or just plain NOT collecting the data needed.  These folks would be fired from the public sector.
It is clear many deaths are WITH and not FROM covid. 

It is astonishing to me that the ONLY factor pushed is vaccinated or not ....

No one says obesity was present in 80% of deaths we have had almost two years to tell folks if you did not believe the other pitfalls of obesity heed this one. 
this was a great opportunity to discuss, educate  and study WHY so many seem to develop auto- immune diseases.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 9, 2022)

Jeni said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/walensky-dodges-many-u-covid-171416244.html
> 
> CDC director either does not HAVE the correct DATA ........or the breakdown may not hold up the shaky fear machine.
> 
> ...


I agree with you re: obesity.  I did see one health professional recently mention obesity, but none of the "official" health professionals have mentioned it as a cause of concern.  I guess it is just lumped into "pre-existing conditions".

I did see a recent news story that indicated many are admitted to the hospital with some other illness and are diagnosed with Covid while there.  I'm not sure we will every know the true numbers re: who died of what.

With that said, I still believe in the vaccines.  We recently got together with family for the New Year.  My sister-in-law tested positive for Covid after we left, and we were close to her with no masks.  My partner and I have had no symptoms.  I attribute that to our immune systems and the fact that we have been vaxxed and boosted.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 9, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I agree with you re: obesity.  I did see one health professional recently mention obesity, but none of the "official" health professionals have mentioned it as a cause of concern.  I guess it is just lumped into "pre-existing conditions".
> 
> I did see a recent news story that indicated many are admitted to the hospital with some other illness and are diagnosed with Covid while there.  I'm not sure we will every know the true numbers re: who died of what.
> 
> With that said, I still believe in the vaccines.  We recently got together with family for the New Year.  My sister-in-law tested positive for Covid after we left, and we were close to her with no masks.  My partner and I have had no symptoms.  I attribute that to our immune systems and the fact that we have been vaxxed and boosted.


I am glad you did not get sick.  i have nothing against the vaccines ... wish they worked as well as they were promoted actually
Even those vaccinated if ill could be mild OR some are very ill most likely from their prior possible health issues.
i just think we are too focused as the one size fits all push.

From the very beginning pre-existing conditions and prior health problems have had a big issue.
In a effort to promote a one size fits all we were told to ignore that it could get you too.... fear factor
I have a issue with public officials picking and choosing what items they see as relevant and seemingly ignoring  or sadly downplaying others.

I have seen and heard a FEW doctors speaking up but they can not be heard over the chant of  the talking points only crowd.

Good news the CDC director in order to come across better in the news is taking how to act for media classes .... since she said her and her team are working constantly on the ever changing data I HOPE she fits in her acting class ....


----------



## win231 (Jan 9, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I am glad you did not get sick.  i have nothing against the vaccines ... wish they worked as well as they were promoted actually
> Even those vaccinated if ill could be mild OR some are very ill most likely from their prior possible health issues.
> i just think we are too focused as the one size fits all push.
> 
> ...


The few doctors who are willing to speak up are not going with the flow & risking career suicide.


----------



## win231 (Jan 9, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I agree with you re: obesity.  I did see one health professional recently mention obesity, but none of the "official" health professionals have mentioned it as a cause of concern.  I guess it is just lumped into "pre-existing conditions".
> 
> I did see a recent news story that indicated many are admitted to the hospital with some other illness and are diagnosed with Covid while there.  I'm not sure we will every know the true numbers re: who died of what.
> 
> With that said, I still believe in the vaccines.  We recently got together with family for the New Year.  My sister-in-law tested positive for Covid after we left, and we were close to her with no masks.  My partner and I have had no symptoms.  I attribute that to our immune systems and the fact that we have been vaxxed and boosted.


I have never had a problem with those who choose to get vaccinated.  It's some of the vaccinated who have the problem with those who don't make the same choice they made.
As for your partner & you having no symptoms, in my circle of friends and in my family, the only people who are sick are those who were vaccinated.  Over two years now, I've been near friends, been hugged by friends before vaccines were available.  I'm the ONLY one who hasn't had Covid.  Several friends & family (all vaccinated) are the only ones with Covid.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 9, 2022)

win231 said:


> The few doctors who are willing to speak up are not going with the flow & risking career suicide.


i had a few friends recently test some were positive and some not.   at least 4 did not take the vaccine... 
all EXPECTED a lecture by doctor or even nurses as to why they had not gotten shot or offer to answer questions to promote getting a shot if test was negative or getting a shot after recovered for future etc....

All reported the same interaction :  Doctor   "are you vaccinated ? "  
 patient   "No"   
doctor  "OK well then do this or that if you get worse go to hospital  and you can isolate for x amount of days "

i have read SO many media saying "if you ask any doctor they will tell you ALL the reasons this is NOT optional ... yet no one did."


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 9, 2022)

I am always willing to hear your side of things, Win.  Very different than when I first joined the forum.  You have made your choice, and I completely respect it.  We are all the masters of our own destinies.  Guess I am going soft.


----------

